# ETSX-70: Umwerfer, Zugführung



## Iglmoos (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich will gerade einen 2007er ETSX-70 Rahmen aufbauen und stehe etwas ratlos vor der Zugführung für den Umwerfer. Wer kann weiterhelfen bei folgenden Fragen:

1. Wie verläuft der Umwerferzug?
2. Welchen Umwerfertyp kann ich nehmen? (Top swing, down swing? Top pull down pull?) 
3. Welcher Umwerfer aus der XTR 950/952/953-Serie ist geeignet?


----------



## Scheibenheizer (20. Januar 2007)

Iglmoos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will gerade einen 2007er ETSX-70 Rahmen aufbauen und stehe etwas ratlos vor der Zugführung für den Umwerfer. Wer kann weiterhelfen bei folgenden Fragen:
> 
> ...



Beim ETSX verläuft der Umwerferzug von vorn rechts rein, dann um das Sattelrohr runter zum Umwerfer.
Also Toppull, und nur Topswing.
Deshalb lässt sich auch kein SRAM anbauen  

Mit Shimano kenn ich mich nicht aus, muss nur oben genannte Eckdaten erfüllen- ich fahre irgendeinen Deore LX Topswing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studentx600 (21. Januar 2007)

Toppull/Topswing, Durchmesse 34,9mm (in 2006). du benötigst ggf. noch ein teflonröhrchen, da der zug an der achsaufnahme anliegt:


----------



## Iglmoos (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo, studentx600,

Das Foto ist sehr hilfreich. Hast du auch eins, das die andere (rechte) Seite zeigt?


----------



## studentx600 (21. Januar 2007)

hier:


----------



## Bikeaddict (21. Januar 2007)

studentx600 schrieb:


> hier:



Lässig, die rechte Seite ist sogar geputzt!!


----------

